

Founders that take the core dev team out for weekly meals - bootload
http://www.jroller.com/shareme/entry/startup_engineering

======
bootload
_"... the link doesn't work. ..."_

Worked for me... quick py hack to check status:

    
    
       import httplib
       c = httplib.HTTPConnection("www.jroller.com")
       c.request("GET","/shareme/entry/startup_engineering")
       c.getresponse().status
       

200 ... then a quick hack to check file ...

    
    
      import urllib
      o = urllib.FancyURLopener({})
      r = o.open("http://www.jroller.com/shareme/entry/startup_engineering").read()
      print r
    

and you get sans html ...

Many times in a start up its the human side of things that counts rather than
the technology. And generally that is the attraction for outsiders as in those
human relationships that get creaed an dhow they influence the technical
creation. and ...

------
Flemlord
I also put my office right next to the developer room, so I'm in on all the
day-to-day issues too. Sales on the left, development on the right.

------
knv
... basically doing the right thing.

------
allstate909
the link doesn't work.

